# Calling all Medics



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, everyone, you all pretty much know what has been going on with hubs this past year. He's doing fairly well. He went through radiation for brain lesions and has recovered well from that.

The question? What the heck is going on with his blood pressure? His blood pressure was well controlled with BP meds before his medical problems. The paraneoplastic had it zooming but once that was treated his blood pressure went right back to where it had been, well controlled with his same BP meds.

Lately it's been noted his BP is low. His internist OK'ed DCing the BP meds because of it. The issue? For a couple of days it was a very comfortable reading, now it seems to be dropping again without any meds. His last was 101 over 63, the one before that was even lower. What the heck is going on now?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What med for his BP is he on Robin?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Never mind I just realized that you said he's not taking anything. Is he drinking enough fluids?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He drinks a lot of water. He doesn't make a move unless he has water in his hands. 

I had concerns PNS was up to something again but everything I searched out says the blood pressure climbs, which it did with the first go round.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Unless the radiation did something. Load him up on caffeine and see if that helps.
101/63 isn't bad actually as long as he's feeling good.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Usually a pressure drop like that , I'd be thinking shocky or internal bleeding. Of course it could be many other things like other meds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

His bloodwork doesn't indicate anything hinky like internal bleeding. He does still show a bit of anemia but it's so close to normal doc isn't too concerned at the moment. Said if it dropped then they would talk about a transfusion. 

The only thing different but he's been on it for a month or more. I guess I need to go do some digging to see if there's any chance of that. Although I would hope his doc would have thought of that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

what is his H/H?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, Karen. It looks like it is one or both of a couple of drugs he's taking. He has an appointment with the urologist next week. I'm hesitant about doing this but I'm going to have him stop the one. The other he really needs but it could be the main culprit.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If it were me,I wouldn't worry too much about his blood pressure being a little low unless it was causing dizziness and could lead to a possible fall.Low is better than high.If he's off BP meds and it is still low,maybe he's experiencing kidney problems,they have a lot to do with blood pressure.Or maybe dehydration which is possible even though he drinks a lot of water and his kidneys aren't working right.What about salt?Does he stay completely away from it?You still need a little salt for your body to work right.Your hubby's problem could be so many things and I hope you both get the answers you are looking for.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

His BP being low is answering concerns I've had about the way he moves through the house. He says he's being extra cautious because of the osteoporosis. Problem is, he is being even more cautious than he was after he got the diagnosis. I remember how crappy I felt when they kept trying to get mine balanced out. Problem with hubs is that he is so not aware of the signals his body is sending that it's not funny and has provided quite the challenge over the years.

His kidneys are fine. He just had a work up done last month. 

We will see if removing the one drug improves things at all. Like I said, he has an appointment Tues to hopefully get some answers. 

BTW, the drug I didn't have him quit taking has been known to put people in the hospital due to low BP.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Removing the one drug seems to be having a positive effect. His BP is up in the 120's this morning but the biggest change is watching him walk through the house. His step is much more assured.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well well! Mystery solved. Glad he's moving around better.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We'll have to keep an eye on it because the other associated drug can cause the same issues. 

I didn't even think about his drugs since he's been on them for some time now. I guess that's called a delayed reaction.

What I need is input from his docs on what to do if this other affects him because he's not going to want to stop it.


----------

